# Italy- monte cassino



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Morning guys has any body been to Europa camping at cassino in Italy.the reviews on ACSI look crap so is the another site near. Wanting to vist the abbey. Cheers guys


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi

We stayed in Cassino 3 years ago at the Camper site between the motorway and the railway, not sure of the name, its down a small lane within walking distance of the town. Facilities were OK. We got the site from the Aree di Sosta book we had at the time on Via Agnone. There was a bit of greenery and OK for a couple of nights and not too noisy.

We took the bus up to the Abbe, super drive up for 2.20 euro at the time, there were campers and bid coaches at the car park at the top but better all around on the bus

cheers alan


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

scouter said:


> Hi
> 
> We stayed in Cassino 3 years ago at the Camper site between the motorway and the railway, not sure of the name, its down a small lane within walking distance of the town. Facilities were OK. We got the site from the Aree di Sosta book we had at the time on Via Agnone. There was a bit of greenery and OK for a couple of nights and not too noisy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Parking Europa to us. Stayed there in 2009 - Good one night stop off, next to the railway line and walking distance from Cassino centre sums it up!


----------

